# Face Frame Aesthetics question



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

So just screwed together my face frame and was about to attach it but now wondering if I should take it apart and rip it. I had initially made the height of the top facer equal to the styles on the side with the panels. Now I am wondering if I should have subtracted the size of the ogee on the style. The top facer looks larger than the style but they are the same. What say you all?

Thanks,

David


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I think nobody will ever notice.

It looks good as is.

It seems like you're not using doors on this cabinet? If doors were part of the plan, then you'd want to make the raised panels a consistent size.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Correct, there are no doors on this project. This is the top of mud bench or Hall tree. Talking about consistent size panels, I'm thinking I probably should've made the top panel sized to the shelf on top. I still have work to do on the face frame and there will be crown molding around the top, but you can see what I mean on the side panels. After I put the panels together I saw a picture online and makes me think I should've made that top panel half the size


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it will look great when you get through. Don't sweat it. Just carry on.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Would you guys glue and nail the face on or just nail it? I usualy clamp and glue everything but wonder if that's overkill..

David


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Glue it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The nails will just hold it in place until the glue has dried.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

For the best look, glue the face frame on. 
For the strongest construction, add glue when nailing the frame on.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here ya go, David.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool that's what I usually do, thanks for confirmation. One thing I just noticed is that I forgot to make the front side stile 3/4 inch smaller so they look consistently sized after adding the face frame. Oh well nothing I can do now, other than route a design into the outside corner or something but I don't trust myself not to mess it up. 

Here it is all glued up and drying. Now I have to build the inside panel, which I am using bead board inset into a rail and stile frame.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

djonesax said:


> One thing I just noticed is that I forgot to make the front side stile 3/4 inch smaller so they look consistently sized after adding the face frame.


The good thing is nobody except another woodworker will ever notice.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

sanchez said:


> The good thing is nobody except another woodworker will ever notice.


Yeah just like how my wife says "while now that you mention it".

Here it is with the back panel dry fitted, and my messy shop in the background. I still need to add the grown molding and then install it on top of the bench I made for it.


----------



## Scrappygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------

